# koolance cooling



## johndhutchison (Mar 26, 2010)

hi i am trying different things to get temps down and would like input . i have windows 7 os. 1 tb hd , 6 gigs of ram , gigabyte ep45-ds3r/ds3 motherboard ,sapphire hd 4870x2 , cooling block by koolance over clocked to max. q6600 2.40 over clocked to 3.40 , koolance water block CPU-340 , Radiators, 4xFan , i fliped the fans over and made vacum no case fans and alot of fillterd intake holes in the case , i run 13mm (1/2") internal diameter hose,the Reservoir, Inline 240mm , 
Liquid Coolant > LIQ-705CL-B , and a Pump, PMP-450 i run this on high the fans on low using the CTR-SPD10 . ok my cpu temps are 36 c at idle and 51 c plus or minus under a load gpu runs about 10c over that . my question without turning the fans higher is there more i can do to get temps lower .ps i just put in the new coolant it is thicker and temps went up 2c over the High-Performance, type coolant .i know the temps are ok but i read they should only be 9c above room temps. i have done all i can think of if you have any info that would be cool . thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

As you say, your temperatures are fine as they are. That's a very hot running card, 51C. is quite good, my HD5870 runs at about 45C loaded and 35C at idle. Not that big of a difference. I don't think the coolant is going to make all that much of a difference, if it's thicker, it might slow the flow slightly, but I would think that loop restrictions would have more of an effect than the fluid. 

You have no other fans, aside from the rad fans? And you aren't clear, one or two rads? Have you tried, or are you using, the fans in a push/pull configuration?

Should have at least one regular exhaust fan at the rear of the case, there are more components that produce heat, not just the waterblocked graphics and cpu. 

Are you using the stock pump top, or an aftermarket? That's actually the same pump that I use, though mine is the Swiftech MCP655, and both of our pumps are really Laing D5's. You can increase the flow rate in the loop by losing the top, and installing an aftermarket one.


----------

